# More Spring Cleaning - Billet 85mm Bosch 2.7T MAF Housings: $50 + Shipping!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Spring cleaning is happening a bit early this year at 034Motorsport, and we're freeing up some space on our shelves for new products! Due to someone's fat fingers, we accidentally made a few too many of our Billet Aluminum 85mm 2.7T Bosch MAF Housings, and we're letting them go at an incredibly low price! 

*We only have a limited quantity available at this price! Once they are gone, they will be discontinued and gone for good.*

*MAF Housing, B5 Audi S4/RS4 2.7T with Bosch Sensor, 85mm ID*

*Retail:* $125 + Shipping

*Spring Cleaning Price:* $50 + Shipping

​
These 85mm Inside Diameter Bosch MAF Housings are designed for use in modified B5 Audi S4/RS4 & C5 Audi A6/Allroad 2.7T cars running upgraded RS4 K04 or larger turbos with appropriate software and matching fuel injectors.

Precision CNC machined in-house from billet aluminum, these housings maintain a constant 85mm inside diameter, and can be used with our stock airbox adapters, or 3.5" silicone couplers.

*Features:*

Precision CNC machined to the tightest tolerances.
Constant 85mm inside diameter for use with most K04/BT software.
3.5" or 89mm OD hose connections.
Precisely machined flange for Bosch MAF element.
Engraved "034Motorsport" logo.
*Fitment:*

2000 - 2000.5 Audi S4/RS4 (B5) - 2.7T
1998 - 2000.5 Audi A6 (C5) - 2.7T
*Please Note:* Optional airbox adapter pieces designed to work with either the factory S4 or RS4 airbox are sold separately.

*85mm Billet MAF Housing to B5 Audi RS4 Airbox Adapter*



*85mm Billet MAF Housing to B5 Audi S4 Airbox Adapter*



We also carry an 85mm MAF housing for the later Hitachi MAF element, which is available here: MAF Housing, B5 Audi S4/RS4 2.7T with Hitachi Sensor, 85mm ID

*Click Here to Order!*

Feel free to contact me via email or PM if you have any questions! 

*Related 2.7T Intake Upgrades:*

*Intake, Cold Air, X34 Carbon Fiber for B5 Audi S4/RS4 2.7T*



*Bipipe Set, B5 Audi S4 & C5 Audi A6/Allroad 2.7T, Stainless Steel with WMI Bungs*



*Throttle Body Intake Boot, B5 Audi S4 & C5 Audi A6/Allroad 2.7T, Silicone* - *Now Back In Stock!*



*034Motorsport Billet Diverter (Bypass) Valve Upgrade for Audi/Volkswagen 1.8T, 2.2T, 2.7T, 4.2T*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Friday! You can now fin all of our Clearance & Sale items in one place: http://store.034motorsport.com/products/clearance-sale.html :thumbup:


----------

